# Gaggia Classic Pressure Gauge Install Video



## hugoread (Dec 3, 2013)

I know there have been a couple is pressure gauge installations described, but I thought I'd share mine. Here you go...






I did it about three years ago but only very recently got round to editing the video. The machine is still going strong, giving me a pressure reading every morning.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Interesting mounting of the capillary tube. Most I've seen have been attached to the inlet pipe with a T-piece.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I've got mine T-pieced as well, however recently got a Selecta Deluxe steam valve which has a self-priming valve fitting which I am considering removing the SPV and mounting the gauge directly to that


----------



## Cup_of_Joe (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm a newbie. Please could you explain what you use the pressure gauge for? Go easy !


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

Bookmarked the thread for future ref.


----------



## Chris T (Mar 25, 2020)

Cup_of_Joe said:


> I'm a newbie. Please could you explain what you use the pressure gauge for? Go easy !


 There's an optimal pressure for pulling espresso it seems. I've got a kind of Gaggia and am told 9-10bar is best - the way they've installed it allows the operating pressure to be watched. A lot of machines come out the factory with too high a pressure I'm recently finding, and it can be tweaked on some machines


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

whats the difference with this to the opv mod is it just to check it every time a shot is pulled ?


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

robti said:


> whats the difference with this to the opv mod is it just to check it every time a shot is pulled ?


When you do the OPV mod you generally use a portafiler mounted pressure gauge, which does the job, but obviously you can't then measure the pressure whilst pulling a shot which would be the ideal scenario. You set it and forget it and hope for the best, with this you can monitor it whilst the machine is in use.

The real answer though is that most people do this mod because it looks nice - which it does!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosuf (May 24, 2020)

Hiya  Question: Can I still do this MOD if I have the *brand new Gaga Classic Pro ? *Everything I've seen seems to be on older Gaggia's.... Mine looks like this (see below):

PS I know installing a gauge on the front panel (or side, don't care so long as its accurate) is going to void my warranty, I don't much care about that, again just as long as it works! Feels wrong not being able to monitor the pressure while pulling a shot, personal preference... 
Cheers, 
Yos


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

ThePeginator said:


> When you do the OPV mod you generally use a portafiler mounted pressure gauge, which does the job, but obviously you can't then measure the pressure whilst pulling a shot which would be the ideal scenario. You set it and forget it and hope for the best, with this you can monitor it whilst the machine is in use.
> 
> The real answer though is that most people do this mod because it looks nice - which it does!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Agree with this. The gauge give you to monitor every time used the machine to make sure the right pressure. If something problem with pressure you will know. I learn from machine my carimari kicco and laspaz. Both have pressure and steam gauge but my previous gaggia classic and cubika (still use till today 😅) don't have it.


----------



## redzocco (Mar 22, 2021)

This is something I haven't thought of doing! Cool video, thanks for sharing 😁


----------



## cassettequestion (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi all. If anyone is thinking of doing this mod, I have a 40mm Q Max hole punch I can let you have for a reasonable price. I used it to cut the hole in the casing for the gauge - it's a lot cleaner than a hole saw.


----------



## cassettequestion (Apr 11, 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233974137687


----------

